# BBS Wheels with special pricing, at AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

BBS. Strong, lightweight, and an extremely impressive racing pedigree. They also look pretty damn good on just about anything. This week only, contact us for special pricing on BBS wheels.

Contact an AWE Tuning performance wheel specialist, right here or hit me back with a PM.


----------

